# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  خسته شدم از بس خوندم و تست زدم اما یاد نگرفتم(درس فیزیک وریاضی)

## fantom

سلام 

بر چه اساسی میگید برای ریاضی و فیزیک باید فقط تست زد؟؟؟  

من کند ذهن احمق تو این دو هفته چندین بازه برای تست ریاضی و فیزیک گذاشتم 

تست زدم، بررسی کردم،  نشاندار کردم،  مجددا زدم اما الان که میام تست بزنم هیچی…

یعنی با دو روز نخوندن هرچی که ادم خونده باید یادش بره؟؟؟ این  اون مغزیه که خدا افریده؟ بهترین مخلوق؟؟؟؟؟؟  

خسته شدم 

از اول مهر سعی کردم درست ریاضی و فیزیک رو بخونم،  بعضا به ازمونا نرسیدم اما بازم نا امید نشدم و خوندم 
شده چندین بار از مبحث هاش بدم اومده اما بازم رفتم سراغشون 

ولی الان "مطمینم" همه این تلاش های سه ماهم بی فایده بوده 

هیچ کدوم از تستای قلمچی رو تو این دو تا درس نمیتونم بزنم مگر تستای خیلی ابکی

فیزیک گاج نقره ای همینه؟  که اینقدر ازش تعریف میکنن؟؟؟؟چیش خوبه؟  پاسخنامه هاش که بدپن هیچ توضیحی فقط میره جوابو حل میکنه یا تستاس که هیچ شباهتی که ازمون های ازمایشی نداره؟؟؟ 

مگه تو همین انجمن همه نمیگفتن ریاضی جامع خیلی سبز بهترینه؟؟  چیشد که یهو مهر و ماه و گاج اومدن رو بورس؟؟؟ 

چطور میشه اون حجم تست ریاضی خیلی سبز رو زد اخه؟؟؟ 

رندوم و فرد یا زوج هم هیچ فایده ای نداره،  تا جایی که من دیدم همه تستا یه چیز جدیدی دارن

----------


## ali_reza_sbt

خوب پس مشکل از آموزشه
تستا رو در سه مرحله آموزشی ارزیابی جمع بندی بزن
تو مرحله آموزش تاجای ممکن با تست کشتی بگیر 
بدون نگا کردن به پاسخنامه از دانسته هات استفاده کن از جزوه کمک بگیر کتابو نگا کن و...تا آخر خودت بتونی حلش کنی

----------


## fantom

> خوب پس مشکل از آموزشه
> تستا رو در سه مرحله آموزشی ارزیابی جمع بندی بزن
> تو مرحله آموزش تاجای ممکن با تست کشتی بگیر 
> بدون نگا کردن به پاسخنامه از دانسته هات استفاده کن از جزوه کمک بگیر کتابو نگا کن و...تا آخر خودت بتونی حلش کنی


هه جزوه 

کل جزوه فیزیک ما فرمولها و یه سوال ساده از اونا هست که اون سوالم از  عهد بوقه 

چیمون خوبه معلم و جزومون خوب باشه …  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Hellion

از دروس ریاضی و فیزیک انتظرا نداشته باش با دو هفته کار کردن بری درصدت بیاد بالا .. وقت میخواد ریاضی و فیزیک ...

----------


## T!G3R

> هه جزوه 
> 
> کل جزوه فیزیک ما فرمولها و یه سوال ساده از اونا هست که اون سوالم از  عهد بوقه 
> 
> چیمون خوبه معلم و جزومون خوب باشه …


سلام دوست عزیز
ایا بعد از هر مبحثی که میخونی بعد از اون تستشم میزنی یا نه ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Bano.m

> هه جزوه 
> 
> کل جزوه فیزیک ما فرمولها و یه سوال ساده از اونا هست که اون سوالم از  عهد بوقه 
> 
> چیمون خوبه معلم و جزومون خوب باشه …


دقیقا...امسال هیچ کدوم از دبیرای تخصصمون بجز دیفرانسیل بهتره بگم سواد درس دادن ندارن :Yahoo (16):

----------


## newpath

> سلام 
> 
> بر چه اساسی میگید برای ریاضی و فیزیک باید فقط تست زد؟؟؟  
> 
> من کند ذهن احمق تو این دو هفته چندین بازه برای تست ریاضی و فیزیک گذاشتم 
> 
> تست زدم، بررسی کردم،  نشاندار کردم،  مجددا زدم اما الان که میام تست بزنم هیچی…
> 
> یعنی با دو روز نخوندن هرچی که ادم خونده باید یادش بره؟؟؟ این  اون مغزیه که خدا افریده؟ بهترین مخلوق؟؟؟؟؟؟  
> ...


چه فصلیو داری میخونی ؟ اولین کاری که باید کنی خلاصه کردن فرمولاست .. کتابم مطمینم در این زمینه هست که فرمولارو خلاصه کرده باشه .. دومین مرحله درک و فهم اینکه حتما مسایل از همون فرمولا حل میشن .. حداقل 90 درصدشون .. با این ذهنیت تستارو حل کن .. و بازم نتونستی .. بجایه گاج از یه کتاب آموزش محور استفاده کن .. مثلا اول درسنامه داده باشه بعد نمونه سوال بعد تست ... نمونشو دیدم اما یادم نیست کدوم کتاب .. فکر کنم الگو سال به سال اینجور بود !!!!

----------


## Bano.m

> چه فصلیو داری میخونی ؟ اولین کاری که باید کنی خلاصه کردن فرمولاست .. کتابم مطمینم در این زمینه هست که فرمولارو خلاصه کرده باشه .. دومین مرحله درک و فهم اینکه حتما مسایل از همون فرمولا حل میشن .. حداقل 90 درصدشون .. با این ذهنیت تستارو حل کن .. و بازم نتونستی .. بجایه گاج از یه کتاب آموزش محور استفاده کن .. مثلا اول درسنامه داده باشه بعد نمونه سوال بعد تست ... نمونشو دیدم اما یادم نیست کدوم کتاب .. فکر کنم الگو سال به سال اینجور بود !!!!


فیزیکو چجوری باید خلاصه کنیم؟...نمیشه که  :Yahoo (117):

----------


## fantom

> سلام دوست عزیزایا بعد از هر مبحثی که میخونی بعد از اون تستشم میزنی یا نه ؟؟؟؟؟


برای فیریک اره، درسنامه گاج رو میخونم بعدم از هر بخش چندتا سوال میزنم برای ریاضی هم خود خیلی سبز تو درسنامه هاش مثال داره ج اونارو حل میکنم و تستای جداگانشو میذارم برای بع( که اغلب اوقات وقت نمیشه بزنمشون)

----------


## newpath

> فیزیکو چجوری باید خلاصه کنیم؟...نمیشه که


نمونه کتاب هست از انتشارات مختلف که واستون خلاصش کرده .. مهرو ماه و ... شما فقط فرمولارو داشته باش ... مهمترین ابزار حل فرمولاست

----------


## T!G3R

> برای فیریک اره، درسنامه گاج رو میخونم بعدم از هر بخش چندتا سوال میزنم برای ریاضی هم خود خیلی سبز تو درسنامه هاش مثال داره ج اونارو حل میکنم و تستای جداگانشو میذارم برای بع( که اغلب اوقات وقت نمیشه بزنمشون)


ببین دوست عزیز
همیشه سعی کن تستای بعد از خوندن هر مبحث رو بزنی حتی شده از خوندن درس دیگه  زده باشی
چون تست زدن بعد از خوندن هر مبحث باعث میشه که اون مبحث بره تو حافظه بلند مدتت و دیگه از یادت نره :Yahoo (83):

----------


## fantom

> چه فصلیو داری میخونی ؟ اولین کاری که باید کنی خلاصه کردن فرمولاست .. کتابم مطمینم در این زمینه هست که فرمولارو خلاصه کرده باشه .. دومین مرحله درک و فهم اینکه حتما مسایل از همون فرمولا حل میشن .. حداقل 90 درصدشون .. با این ذهنیت تستارو حل کن .. و بازم نتونستی .. بجایه گاج از یه کتاب آموزش محور استفاده کن .. مثلا اول درسنامه داده باشه بعد نمونه سوال بعد تست ... نمونشو دیدم اما یادم نیست کدوم کتاب .. فکر کنم الگو سال به سال اینجور بود !!!!


برای اکثر فصلا اوضاع همینه،  ولی امروز مثلا از تکانه و حرکت دایره ای تست زدم تکانه اکثرا بلد بودم جز چندتا ( که اینم بخاطر این بود ک. بخش تکانه خیلی اسونه) ولی تو حرکت دایره ای باز گیر داشتم،  بای اینکه تا حالا چندین بار فرمولهار. مرور کردم،  تستم زدم اما باز …کاملا قبول دارم که مفهمومی یاد نمیگیرم فیزیکو … ولی خب منی که معلمم بهم مفهومی یاد نمیده،  کتاب اموزشیمم صرفا یه توضیحات خیلی مختصری داره چجور باید مفهومی یاد بگیرم؟  معلومه مه نمیشه …

----------


## Hellion

> برای اکثر فصلا اوضاع همینه،  ولی امروز مثلا از تکانه و حرکت دایره ای تست زدم تکانه اکثرا بلد بودم جز چندتا ( که اینم بخاطر این بود ک. بخش تکانه خیلی اسونه) ولی تو حرکت دایره ای باز گیر داشتم،  بای اینکه تا حالا چندین بار فرمولهار. مرور کردم،  تستم زدم اما باز …کاملا قبول دارم که مفهمومی یاد نمیگیرم فیزیکو … ولی خب منی که معلمم بهم مفهومی یاد نمیده،  کتاب اموزشیمم صرفا یه توضیحات خیلی مختصری داره چجور باید مفهومی یاد بگیرم؟  معلومه مه نمیشه …


مبتکران بگیر شهریاری ...

----------


## fantom

امروز یه دو سه تا فیلم کوتاه از نیما نوروزی دیدم،  به نظرم خوب بود تدریسش 

تصمیم دارم دی وی دی هاش رو بگیرم اما بازم میترسم وقت نشه هم فیلم ببینم هم تست بزنم 

الان یه درسنامه میخونم و تست میزنم وقت کم میاد چه برسه به اینکه فیلمم ببینم  :Yahoo (2): 


اول سال یکی از دوستام میگفت میخوام فیزیکو برای کنکور بذارم منار و اصلا نخونم و منم کلی بهش توصیه کردم فیزیک مهمه و… اما الان خودمم دارم به این نتیجه میرسم خوندن فیزیک داره وقتمو تلف میکنه بدون اینکه بازدهی ای برام داشته باشه

----------


## newpath

> برای اکثر فصلا اوضاع همینه،  ولی امروز مثلا از تکانه و حرکت دایره ای تست زدم تکانه اکثرا بلد بودم جز چندتا ( که اینم بخاطر این بود ک. بخش تکانه خیلی اسونه) ولی تو حرکت دایره ای باز گیر داشتم،  بای اینکه تا حالا چندین بار فرمولهار. مرور کردم،  تستم زدم اما باز …کاملا قبول دارم که مفهمومی یاد نمیگیرم فیزیکو … ولی خب منی که معلمم بهم مفهومی یاد نمیده،  کتاب اموزشیمم صرفا یه توضیحات خیلی مختصری داره چجور باید مفهومی یاد بگیرم؟  معلومه مه نمیشه …


دوست عزیز مشکل شما پس زمانه .. یه مقدار طول میکشه ولی با تمرین بیشتر و تسلیم نشدن به تسلط میرسی آخر .. کاش یه نمونه سوال میذاشتی و فرمولایه اون فصلم پایینش مینوشتی و راه حل خودت و کتابم مینوشتی .. اونجور میفهمیدیم کدوم بخش بیشتر مشکل داری

----------


## fantom

> مبتکران بگیر شهریاری ...


مرسی 
الان یه نگاه به بررسی این کتاب تو سایت های دیگه کردم نوشته بودن تستاش سطح بالا هستن 

من تو تستای متوسط گاج لنگ میزنم چه برسه تستای سطح بالاتر…

----------


## Hellion

> مرسی 
> الان یه نگاه به بررسی این کتاب تو سایت های دیگه کردم نوشته بودن تستاش سطح بالا هستن 
> 
> من تو تستای متوسط گاج لنگ میزنم چه برسه تستای سطح بالاتر…


مفهومی یادت میده مفهومی یاد گرفتی تستاشم میزنی .. سطح تستاش مثله گاجه اغراق گفتن که بالاس

----------


## fantom

> دوست عزیز مشکل شما پس زمانه .. یه مقدار طول میکشه ولی با تمرین بیشتر و تسلیم نشدن به تسلط میرسی آخر .. کاش یه نمونه سوال میذاشتی و فرمولایه اون فصلم پایینش مینوشتی و راه حل خودت و کتابم مینوشتی .. اونجور میفهمیدیم کدوم بخش بیشتر مشکل داری


بزرگ ترین اشتباه من این بود سال های دوم و سوم برای ریاضی وفیزیک تست نزدم 

حالا هم که شروع کردم،  خیلی از بقیه عقبم و همین تازه شروع کردن باعث میشه ب. بودجه فیزیک و ریاضی ازمونهای قلمچی نرسم 
 مشکل یکی دو تا نیست  :Yahoo (2): 
الان من دارم فیزیک سه و پیش رو میخونم،
تا حالا هم فصل های الکتریسیته جاری و خازن و مقاوت و توان و حرکت شناسی و دینامیک و تکانه و حرکت دایره ای رو خوندم ولی هیچ کدومو به تسلط نرسیدم … سه ماهم پوچ رفت …

----------


## Phenotype_2

درود...
خلاصه کردن رو باید بعد از تسلط کاملا انجام بدی؟
تسلط ینی چی؟ من بهت میگم. در نگاه اول ی ی مبحث رو میخونی متوجه ارتباط بین قضیا نمیشی. منظورم اینکه ممکنه متوجه نشی 20 قضیه ای که خوندی همه و همه صورتی از قضیه بنیادی تری هستن. من ی مثال فیزیکی میزنم واست.
مفاهیم کار و انرژی، تکانه انرژی جنبشی و قانون دوم نیوتن همه ریشه در یک موضوع دارن. در واقه هر سه قانون دوم نیوتن هستن با کمی تغییر در نگرش. طبق قانون دوم نیوتن f=ma. اگه a  رو از دستور v² -v²0 = 2ax توی قانون دوم نیوتن جانشین کنی fx=0.5m(v²-v²0. به دلیل ظاهر شدن fx در یک طرف بوده که حاصلضرب نیرو در حابجایی رو مبنای تعریف کار قرار دادیم. طرف دیگه تعریف انرژی جنبشی.
تسلط بر موضوع به طرز شایسته ای با درک این ارتباطات حاصل میشه. من تسلط رو درک این ارتباطات میدونم. صرفا با حفظ کردن فرمولها نمیتونی توی حل مسله قوی بشی.

اینجوری عمل کن.
درس رو خوب بخون... جوری ک درک کنی روابط از کجا اومدن... تعریف دقیقشون چیه... و قضیایای بنیادی کدومن. بعدش برو سراق تست و سوال. ده دقیقه فکر کردن روی ی سوال خیلی بهتر از ده تا تست زدنیه که به جواب برسی ولی نفهمی چطور و چرا اون قضایا ک خوندی به حل مسله منجر شدن.

اصلا عجله نکن. اگه اعتماد به نفس انگیزه و شوق در خوندن رو از دست بدی، همه چیزتو از دست دادی. وقتی مسله حل میکنی یاد بگیر چطور روابط و قضیایایی ک میدونی رو بکار ببری. حفظ نکن، یاد بگیر.

----------


## fantom

> درود...
> خلاصه کردن رو باید بعد از تسلط کاملا انجام بدی؟
> تسلط ینی چی؟ من بهت میگم. در نگاه اول ی ی مبحث رو میخونی متوجه ارتباط بین قضیا نمیشی. منظورم اینکه ممکنه متوجه نشی 20 قضیه ای که خوندی همه و همه صورتی از قضیه بنیادی تری هستن. من ی مثال فیزیکی میزنم واست.
> مفاهیم کار و انرژی، تکانه انرژی جنبشی و قانون دوم نیوتن همه ریشه در یک موضوع دارن. در واقه هر سه قانون دوم نیوتن هستن با کمی تغییر در نگرش. طبق قانون دوم نیوتن f=ma. اگه a  رو از دستور v² -v²0 = 2ax توی قانون دوم نیوتن جانشین کنی fx=0.5m(v²-v²0. به دلیل ظاهر شدن fx در یک طرف بوده که حاصلضرب نیرو در حابجایی رو مبنای تعریف کار قرار دادیم. طرف دیگه تعریف انرژی جنبشی.
> تسلط بر موضوع به طرز شایسته ای با درک این ارتباطات حاصل میشه. من تسلط رو درک این ارتباطات میدونم. صرفا با حفظ کردن فرمولها نمیتونی توی حل مسله قوی بشی.
> 
> اینجوری عمل کن.
> درس رو خوب بخون... جوری ک درک کنی روابط از کجا اومدن... تعریف دقیقشون چیه... و قضیایای بنیادی کدومن. بعدش برو سراق تست و سوال. ده دقیقه فکر کردن روی ی سوال خیلی بهتر از ده تا تست زدنیه که به جواب برسی ولی نفهمی چطور و چرا اون قضایا ک خوندی به حل مسله منجر شدن.
> 
> اصلا عجله نکن. اگه اعتماد به نفس انگیزه و شوق در خوندن رو از دست بدی، همه چیزتو از دست دادی. وقتی مسله حل میکنی یاد بگیر چطور روابط و قضیایایی ک میدونی رو بکار ببری. حفظ نکن، یاد بگیر.


.الان مصف کتاب فیزیک پیش و نصف فیزیک سه تموم شد و فقط تو ازمونهای جمع بندی وقت دازم بخونمش که اونجا هم اینقدر حجم زیاد و وقت محدوده که عملا نمیشه کاری کرد 

اینو چه خاگی به سرم بریزم؟؟ :. فصلای مهم همینان  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## newpath

> بزرگ ترین اشتباه من این بود سال های دوم و سوم برای ریاضی وفیزیک تست نزدم 
> 
> حالا هم که شروع کردم،  خیلی از بقیه عقبم و همین تازه شروع کردن باعث میشه ب. بودجه فیزیک و ریاضی ازمونهای قلمچی نرسم 
>  مشکل یکی دو تا نیست 
> الان من دارم فیزیک سه و پیش رو میخونم،
> تا حالا هم فصل های الکتریسیته جاری و خازن و مقاوت و توان و حرکت شناسی و دینامیک و تکانه و حرکت دایره ای رو خوندم ولی هیچ کدومو به تسلط نرسیدم … سه ماهم پوچ رفت …


عیب نداره .. با زمان درست میشه .. فقط تسلیم نشو و روشتو عوض کن (همونطوری که بهت گفتم سوالارو که حل میکنی برگه فرمول اون فصلم همراهت داشته باش و راه حل کتابو با خودت مقایسه کن ! ببین کجا دقیقا اشتباه میکنی !! بعد از حل یه سری تست ترست کمتر میشه و میفهمی در حد کنکور سراسری همه سوالا جوابشون با همون فرمولاست ..  ) .. شما تجربی هستی فکر میکنم قصدت پزشکیه... بدون فیزیک بالایه 40 یکم واسه سخت میشه کار ...

----------


## Armaghan

> امروز یه دو سه تا فیلم کوتاه از نیما نوروزی دیدم،  به نظرم خوب بود تدریسش 
> 
> تصمیم دارم دی وی دی هاش رو بگیرم اما بازم میترسم وقت نشه هم فیلم ببینم هم تست بزنم 
> 
> الان یه درسنامه میخونم و تست میزنم وقت کم میاد چه برسه به اینکه فیلمم ببینم 
> 
> 
> اول سال یکی از دوستام میگفت میخوام فیزیکو برای کنکور بذارم منار و اصلا نخونم و منم کلی بهش توصیه کردم فیزیک مهمه و… اما الان خودمم دارم به این نتیجه میرسم خوندن فیزیک داره وقتمو تلف میکنه بدون اینکه بازدهی ای برام داشته باشه


*داداش شما برای ریاضی و فیزیک بهتره مباحثی را که توی بودجه بندی کنکور سهم بیشتری دارند و خودتون هم بهشون گرایش و علاقمندی بیشتری دارید بطور گزینشی انتخاب کنید و فقط همونا رو کار کنید.برای کسیکه پایه اش توی ریاضی و فیزیک از دوران مدرسه بهردلیل (کم کاری خودش،نداشتن دبیر مجرب  و ..) قوی نیست سخته توی سالی که میخواد کنکور بده بخواد این کاستی  را آنهم در دودرس تشریحی و وقتگیر مثل ریاضی و فیزیک ظرف چندماه جبران کنه. خواهر دوستم با همین روش انتخاب چند مبحث و کار کردن روی همون مباحث پزشکی دولتی قبول شد.ایشون برای فیزیک چون به مباحث سال سوم (برق و الکتریسیته و مقاومت و خازن) علاقه داشت از فیزیک  کنکور سال سوم و فیزیک پیش 2 را انتخاب کرد و حسابی کار کرد .اول با کتابهای سال بسال رمزینه تشریحی خوند بعد با گاج ،تست کار کرد.(سال 91 پزشکی قبول شده الان پرسیدم رمزینه دست دوم فقط هست دیگه چاپ نمیشه خودم خیلی دنبالش بودم،اما کتابهای سال بسال خوب از انتشارات دیگر هم هست) .فیزیک را بالای 50 درصد زد.فقط از همین سوم و پیش2.برای ریاضی هم با انتخاب مباحث آسان و تست خیز ( از بین مثلا مباحث آمار،احتمال،معادله درجه دوم،جزءصحیح ، تصاعد،حدو پیوستگی ،مجانب ،دنباله ،مشتق و کاربرد مشتق) هرکدام ارتباط بهتری باهاش برقرار میکنید و بهتر درکش میکنید  پیش برید .ایشون با انتخاب مباحث  ساده و متوسط ریاضی و حذف مباحث دشوار که هم موقع مطالعه وقتگیرند و هم سر جلسه آزمون قاتل وقت داوطلبند و با کسب فقط 30 درصد ریاضی پزشکی قبول شد. نذارید ضعف توی این دو درس که تقریبا بین اکثریت داوطلبهای تجربی عمومیت داره شمارو از کل کنکورتون ناامید و دلسرد کنه.باور کنید با فیزیک 50 و ریاضی 20-30 درصد هم میتوان یکی از سه رشته تاپ تجربی قبول شد،البته بشرط داشتن زیست 80 و شیمی 70 و عمومیهای حدود 60. نمونه اش همین دختر خانمی که گفتم یا همین داداشمون moho که توی انجمن معرف حضور همه هستند.با آرزوی موفقیت برای شما و همه بچه های انجمن.*

----------


## dow

> امروز یه دو سه تا فیلم کوتاه از نیما نوروزی دیدم،  به نظرم خوب بود تدریسش 
> 
> تصمیم دارم دی وی دی هاش رو بگیرم اما بازم میترسم وقت نشه هم فیلم ببینم هم تست بزنم 
> 
> الان یه درسنامه میخونم و تست میزنم وقت کم میاد چه برسه به اینکه فیلمم ببینم 
> 
> 
> اول سال یکی از دوستام میگفت میخوام فیزیکو برای کنکور بذارم منار و اصلا نخونم و منم کلی بهش توصیه کردم فیزیک مهمه و… اما الان خودمم دارم به این نتیجه میرسم خوندن فیزیک داره وقتمو تلف میکنه بدون اینکه بازدهی ای برام داشته باشه


کنار گزاشتن نه چون من خودم چوب همین فیزک رو کنار گذاشتن رو خوردم 20٪ میزدم پشت کنکوری نبودم.
منم مشکل شما رو دارم باتغییر روش فعلا که راحت بوده حتی بسیاری از تست های این گاج البته کانون هم موقع ازمون نمیتونم بزنم ولی تو خونه همون تست ها رو با ارامش میزنم میبینم این تستها سرجلسه غول بودن برام  :Yahoo (113): . فیزیکم درحد 30 هست. :Yahoo (39):

----------


## fantom

> عیب نداره .. با زمان درست میشه .. فقط تسلیم نشو و روشتو عوض کن (همونطوری که بهت گفتم سوالارو که حل میکنی برگه فرمول اون فصلم همراهت داشته باش و راه حل کتابو با خودت مقایسه کن ! ببین کجا دقیقا اشتباه میکنی !! بعد از حل یه سری تست ترست کمتر میشه و میفهمی در حد کنکور سراسری همه سوالا جوابشون با همون فرمولاست ..  ) .. شما تجربی هستی فکر میکنم قصدت پزشکیه... بدون فیزیک بالایه 40 یکم واسه سخت میشه کار ...


مرسی از وقتی که گذاشتید

از این به بعد فرمولهارو رو برگه مینویسم موقع تست کنارم میذارمشون( گرچه بیشتر فرمولهای مربوطه رو بلدم)

تحلیل سوال و پاسخش رو هم معمولا برای همه درسها انجام میدم و تست هایی که نزدم یا به نظرم مهمن نشاندار میکنم و چند روز بعد میزنم اما تو دفعه بعدی بازم از بین نشاندارها چندتایی رو مجددا نمیتونم حل کنم

----------


## fantom

> عیب نداره .. با زمان درست میشه .. فقط تسلیم نشو و روشتو عوض کن (همونطوری که بهت گفتم سوالارو که حل میکنی برگه فرمول اون فصلم همراهت داشته باش و راه حل کتابو با خودت مقایسه کن ! ببین کجا دقیقا اشتباه میکنی !! بعد از حل یه سری تست ترست کمتر میشه و میفهمی در حد کنکور سراسری همه سوالا جوابشون با همون فرمولاست ..  ) .. شما تجربی هستی فکر میکنم قصدت پزشکیه... بدون فیزیک بالایه 40 یکم واسه سخت میشه کار ...


مرسی از وقتی که گذاشتید

از این به بعد فرمولهارو رو برگه مینویسم موقع تست کنارم میذارمشون( گرچه بیشتر فرمولهای مربوطه رو بلدم)

تحلیل سوال و پاسخش رو هم معمولا برای همه درسها انجام میدم و تست هایی که نزدم یا به نظرم مهمن نشاندار میکنم و چند روز بعد میزنم اما تو دفعه بعدی بازم از بین نشاندارها چندتایی رو مجددا نمیتونم حل کنم

----------


## Bano.m

> نمونه کتاب هست از انتشارات مختلف که واستون خلاصش کرده .. مهرو ماه و ... شما فقط فرمولارو داشته باش ... مهمترین ابزار حل فرمولاست


ممنون دوست عزیز... :Yahoo (1): 
 البته بهتر بود سوالمو اینطوری بپرسم که  خلاصه نکات گاجو در چه حد خودمون میتونیم خلاصش کنیم؟...مثلا فصل یک فیزیک سال دوم (خلاصه اش یه برگه A4 شد) :Yahoo (117):

----------


## راحیل

خب منابعت مشکل دارن شک نکن..ضمنا" شما باید ازمنابعی استفاده کنی که متناسب با هرسطحی باشن...
برا ریاضی : فقط کتب اندیشه فائق رضوی یا جزوات یا کلاسهاش درآموزشگاه هدف تهران... و یا استفاده از کلاسهای آموزشی باکیفیت ... دیویدی خوب نیست من تجربشو دارم زمان گیر و قابل استفاده برای بعضی تستهای خاصه...ولی خب تنها دیویدی های استاد وجدانی درستکار خوبن... که تشریحی و صحیح و کاربردی و روون توضیح دان مباحثو...من خیلی سبزرو داشتم افتضاح بود....پرحجم و غیراستاندارد!
اما برای فیزیک: گاج که اصلا" جالب نیست! فقط بعضی تستاش خوبن نه آموزشش!!!!! فقطططططططططط معجزه فیزیک مهروماه مولف: پارنچ ... یه کتاب کوچیک،کم حجم ،کامل و مفید که هم تشریحی مطالبو توضیح داده،هم مفهومی هم تکنیکی طوری که حتی اگر کند ذهن هم باشی میتونه بالای 40-50درصد بزنیش...البته کلاسهای استادمحمدهادی طلوعی و بعضی جزواتش که لینک دانلودشون موجوده دراینترنت مناسب هستن .... من تقریبا" زمان کنکور همه منابعو امتحان کردم که بدردنخورد حتی دیویدی های کنکورآسان..فقط کتاب معجزه فیزیک مهروماه پارنچ..... مهروماه جمع بندی یا جامع نگیری هااا! فقط معجزشو بگیر! موفق باشین  :Yahoo (83):

----------


## ThePriNcE

بهترین کار اینکه معلم خصوصی بگیری چون تو فیزیک درسنامه گاجو بقیه کتابا دیگه بدرد نمیخوره چون نکته تستی ها رو نمیگن،من کلاس میرم و استادمون گفته اصلا پاسخنامه گاجو نگاهم نکنید تو فیزیک و تستای کنکورشو چند بار بزنید،راسم میگه چون این روشای که استادا میگن کلا تو نیم خط تست حل میشه حالا برو ببین پاسخنامه گاج یه صفحه فقط جوابه

----------


## Amirhesam7

سلام ، ببین برادر یا خواهر من ، فهمیدن درس یه مرزی داره ، به قول انیشتین اگه بدونی موقع شکست چقدر به پیروزی نزدیکی هیچ وقت شکست رو نمیپذیری. 
من به عنوان یه هم کنکوری میگم هی دنبال منبع و اینا نباش ، یه کتاب خوب و به درد بخور که به نظرم همین گاج و خیلی سبز خوبن کفایت میکنه اما زمان میبره درست شه ، احتمالا شما پایت قوی نیس و این لطمه میزنه ، باید اون نخوندنای سال های قبل رو الان جبران کنین ، تا میتونی تسلیم نشو شاید در یک قدمی موفقیت باشی ، خود بنده زمانی که پایم صفر مطلق بود همه مسخرم میکردن که این یارو اسکول هس و اینا و الان در حدی شده پایم که از حسودی دارن میمیرن و فقط در این مدت تلاش کردم و تلاش، و تا تونستم تسلیم نشدم و الانم دارم زیست رو از پایه صفر به صد میرسانم و بازم هی شکست میخورم اما بازم تسلیم نمیشم .

انشاالله هممون به آرزو هامون برسیم .

----------


## GUST

باید به یک عرفان عجیب در فیزیک برسی!  :Yahoo (50): عرفانی که تنها فیزیک دانان بزرگ میرسن! 
بچه هایی که واقعا اهل رشته ریاضی فیزیک باشن میرسن! 
من همین امروز به یک درجه رسیدم که اکثر تست های کنکور سراسری فیزیک در قسمت دینامیک رو با چشم حل میکردم!  :Yahoo (50):  :Yahoo (50):  :Yahoo (50):  :Yahoo (50):  :Yahoo (50):  :Yahoo (50):  :Yahoo (50): 
معلم مون هم با چشم حل میکنه ! کار هرکس نیست خرمن کوفتن!

----------


## GUST

راستی بچه ها یک قانون نا نوشته توی فیزیک هست ! تنها قانون حاکم بر ریاضیات منطق محض هست و بس !
من خودم میتونم یک سئوال سینماتیک رو حداقل به چهار روش از قبیل نمودار فرمول معادله حرکت فرمول های تستی از خود ساخته معادله درجه 2 و............ حل کنم!
بعضی از مسائل وجود دارن که با دو قضیه کاملا جدا از هم حل میشن! 
ببینید دوست عزیز حقیقتشو میگم ریاضی فیزیک زیست شناسی نیست! باید ابتکار داشته باشی
تا ابد دهر توی این 2 درس تست مشابه نمیاد!!!! یعنی دستشون برای طرح سئوال خیلی خیلی خیلی بازه ! 
مگر اینکه طراح خسته باشه بنده خدا یکی دو تا تست از قاطی خارج کشورا بزاره برای تجربیا!

----------


## Amirhesam7

خب میدونی مثل چی میمونه ، مثلا شما میتونی تو 4 ساعت رانندگی یا دوچرخه سواری یاد بگیری اما آیا میشه با همون رفت مسابقات المپیک و دوچرخه سواری مدال آورد ؟ نه نمیشه باید اون قدر تمرین کنی که مسلط مسلط شی و این کلی زمان و انرژی میبره ، در ضمن آدم باید ضمن کارها توکل بر خدا هم کنه .

----------


## GUST

> خب میدونی مثل چی میمونه ، مثلا شما میتونی تو 4 ساعت رانندگی یا دوچرخه سواری یاد بگیری اما آیا میشه با همون رفت مسابقات المپیک و دوچرخه سواری مدال آورد ؟ نه نمیشه باید اون قدر تمرین کنی که مسلط مسلط شی و این کلی زمان و انرژی میبره ، در ضمن آدم باید ضمن کارها توکل بر خدا هم کنه .


موافق نیستم !
تمرین فقط 20% کاره ! تو کل تست های گاج نقره ای رو بزن 
5 بار !تا به درک فیزیکی نرسی سئوالات کنکورو نمیتونی حل کنی
مگر اینکه مبحثش چرت باشه! مثلا قانون لنزی .... تعادل آب و یخی چیزی باشه

----------


## GUST

> هه جزوه 
> 
> کل جزوه فیزیک ما فرمولها و یه سوال ساده از اونا هست که اون سوالم از  عهد بوقه 
> 
> چیمون خوبه معلم و جزومون خوب باشه …


آخی طفلکی ما که معلممون با چشم سئوالاتو حل میکنه بهش معلومات بده مجهول بخواه ! تست رو با چشم میزنه زمین !  :Yahoo (101):

----------


## pouria98

> موافق نیستم !
> تمرین فقط 20% کاره ! تو کل تست های گاج نقره ای رو بزن 
> 5 بار !تا به درک فیزیکی نرسی سئوالات کنکورو نمیتونی حل کنی
> مگر اینکه مبحثش چرت باشه! مثلا قانون لنزی .... تعادل آب و یخی چیزی باشه


موافق نيستم!!! 

چى؟ تمرين فقط ٢٠٪ كاره؟
دوست من خلاقيت كه از اسمون نمياد كه !!!
اتفاقا به نظر من فقط ٢٠٪ مال هوشه و ٨٠٪  مال تلاش و پشتكاره
حالا بماند كه همون ٢٠٪ هم حاصل تلاشه ...

----------


## Ultra

> موافق نیستم !
> تمرین فقط 20% کاره ! تو کل تست های گاج نقره ای رو بزن 
> 5 بار !تا به درک فیزیکی نرسی سئوالات کنکورو نمیتونی حل کنی
> مگر اینکه مبحثش چرت باشه! مثلا قانون لنزی .... تعادل آب و یخی چیزی باشه


خب شما بدون تمرین میتونستی اون تست های دینامیک رو با چشم حل کنی؟

دیگه خیلی شلوغش نکن

----------


## GUST

> خب شما بدون تمرین میتونستی اون تست های دینامیک رو با چشم حل کنی؟
> 
> دیگه خیلی شلوغش نکن


کسی که نمیتونه 5-20 رو حساب کنه چقدر باید تمرین کنه؟! درسته با تمرین شاید بشه به جایی رسید اما حداقل 2-3 سال باید پشت کنکور بمونی
من وقتی دیدم معلمم میتونه تستا رو چشمی حل کنه چرا من نتونم!؟ امروز که برای بار دوم مبحث دینامیک رو باز کردم تونستم! 
وقتی یک سری چیز های ساده رو دانش آموز نمی تونه توی درس فیزیک بفهمه شروع میکنه به حل کردن تمرین که رسیدن به اون حد خیلی زمان می بره
درسته ممکنه اما زمان بر هم برای رسیدن به تسلط هم سر جلسه کنکور

----------


## Ultra

> کسی که نمیتونه 5-20 رو حساب کنه چقدر باید تمرین کنه؟! درسته با تمرین شاید بشه به جایی رسید اما حداقل 2-3 سال باید پشت کنکور بمونی
> من وقتی دیدم معلمم میتونه تستا رو چشمی حل کنه چرا من نتونم!؟ امروز که برای بار دوم مبحث دینامیک رو باز کردم تونستم! 
> وقتی یک سری چیز های ساده رو دانش آموز نمی تونه توی درس فیزیک بفهمه شروع میکنه به حل کردن تمرین که رسیدن به اون حد خیلی زمان می بره
> درسته ممکنه اما زمان بر هم برای رسیدن به تسلط هم سر جلسه کنکور


خوبی شما؟
تعادل روحیت جابه جا نشده؟

----------


## GUST

> خوبی شما؟
> تعادل روحیت جابه جا نشده؟


خدایی خب چرا بعضیا دو سه سال پشت کنکور تجربی میمونن آخرشم یک پرستاری چیزی میزنن؟؟؟ کسی که هنوز تو یک ضرب ساده مثل 75*12 رو نمیتونه ذهنی حساب کنه چطوری میخواد سر جلسه کنکور توی اون فضای وحشتناک سئوالای استکیومتری رو حل کنه ؟؟؟
قبول کن اونایی که میمونن خیلی هاشون میخونن اما نمیتونن برطرفش کنن من ادعا ندارم خیلی باهوشم! کسی بودم که هندسه 1 به دلیل یک سری مشکلات شدم 4.75 
کسی هم بودم کتبیش از کلش بیشتر شد 
بعضیا با زمان استعداد هاشون شکوفا میشه بعضیا سطحشون ثابته به هیچ وجه هم اولش نمیشه فرقشون رو فهمید ........  :Yahoo (10): حالا باز بگو من جوگیر شدم

----------


## newpath

> آخی طفلکی ما که معلممون با چشم سئوالاتو حل میکنه بهش معلومات بده مجهول بخواه ! تست رو با چشم میزنه زمین !


یاد معلم دبیرستانم افتادم .. سوال میدادی بهش با فرمول پدرشو در میورد( با شونصد روش حلش میکرد )  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Ultra

> خدایی خب چرا بعضیا دو سه سال پشت کنکور تجربی میمونن آخرشم یک پرستاری چیزی میزنن؟؟؟ کسی که هنوز تو یک ضرب ساده مثل 75*12 رو نمیتونه ذهنی حساب کنه چطوری میخواد سر جلسه کنکور توی اون فضای وحشتناک سئوالای استکیومتری رو حل کنه ؟؟؟
> قبول کن اونایی که میمونن خیلی هاشون میخونن اما نمیتونن برطرفش کنن من ادعا ندارم خیلی باهوشم! کسی بودم که هندسه 1 به دلیل یک سری مشکلات شدم 4.75 
> کسی هم بودم کتبیش از کلش بیشتر شد 
> بعضیا با زمان استعداد هاشون شکوفا میشه بعضیا سطحشون ثابته به هیچ وجه هم اولش نمیشه فرقشون رو فهمید ........ حالا باز بگو من جوگیر شدم


من نمیگم جوگیر شدی
میگم که بدون تمرین نمیشه به تسلط رسید 
همین

----------


## jarvis

> خدایی خب چرا بعضیا دو سه سال پشت کنکور تجربی میمونن آخرشم یک پرستاری چیزی میزنن؟؟؟ کسی که هنوز تو یک ضرب ساده مثل 75*12 رو نمیتونه ذهنی حساب کنه چطوری میخواد سر جلسه کنکور توی اون فضای وحشتناک سئوالای استکیومتری رو حل کنه ؟؟؟
> قبول کن اونایی که میمونن خیلی هاشون میخونن اما نمیتونن برطرفش کنن من ادعا ندارم خیلی باهوشم! کسی بودم که هندسه 1 به دلیل یک سری مشکلات شدم 4.75 
> کسی هم بودم کتبیش از کلش بیشتر شد 
> بعضیا با زمان استعداد هاشون شکوفا میشه بعضیا سطحشون ثابته به هیچ وجه هم اولش نمیشه فرقشون رو فهمید ........ حالا باز بگو من جوگیر شدم


دوستم دمت گرم ولی پارسال موقع نهایی پیرمون کردی؛ اندک اندک جمع گردد وانگهی دریا شود

----------


## GUST

> دوستم دمت گرم ولی پارسال موقع نهایی پیرمون کردی؛ اندک اندک جمع گردد وانگهی دریا شود


اینو موافقم  :Yahoo (20): ولی خدایی عجب جوگیری بازی هایی در آوردم ها ! توی سه ماه از فرش رفتم به عرش!

----------


## high.target

سلام من حوصله درس ندارم البته فقط 2دصد افراد شبیه منن کلا چه جوری برنامه ریزی میکنی که همه زمانی رو که میذاری به درس بگذرونی؟؟؟البته گفتم شبیه من خییللی خیلیی کمه ها...... :Yahoo (39):

----------


## GUST

> سلام من حوصله درس ندارم البته فقط 2دصد افراد شبیه منن کلا چه جوری برنامه ریزی میکنی که همه زمانی رو که میذاری به درس بگذرونی؟؟؟البته گفتم شبیه من خییللی خیلیی کمه ها......


آزمون آزمایشی میدی؟

----------


## high.target

نه امسال سومم شرکت نکردم

----------


## GUST

> نه امسال سومم شرکت نکردم


اگر دوستی داری ... سر یک موضوع باهاش شرط بندی کن! مثلا بگو امتحان عربی فردا هر کسی پایین تر بگیره باید برای اون یکی دیگه ساندویچ بخره ! یا مثلا 10 تومن ! 
البته سر یک چیزی باهاش شرط بندی کن که حسابی ببازی اعصابت خورد بشه !  :Yahoo (4):  من سر همین موضوع کلی معدل کتبیم اومد بالا !

----------


## high.target

من معدل پارسالم بالا بود امسال ولی افت داشتم با کی شرط بندی کنم هااا؟؟؟حالم از خودم بهم میخوره یکی به داد من برسههههههههههه :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## archimedes

چه روشهای عجیبی[emoji46] [emoji54] [emoji55] [emoji50]

----------


## GUST

> من معدل پارسالم بالا بود امسال ولی افت داشتم با کی شرط بندی کنم هااا؟؟؟حالم از خودم بهم میخوره یکی به داد من برسههههههههههه


کسی نیست!؟ خوب یک راه دیگه! یک چیزی که واقعا دلتو بسوزووووونه مثلا بگو اگر امتحان بعدی فیزیک 3 نمره رشد نداشتم 20 هزارتومن میدم به یک خیریه! 
البته جیر نزنی ها! اگر باختی باید بدی! اولا که مطمئن باش میبری! اگر باختی بار دوم 100% بردی! درضمن حق نداری از مامان بابات بگیری از پول تو جیبی خودت باید بدی که دردش یادت بمونه!

----------


## GUST

> چه روشهای عجیبی[emoji46] [emoji54] [emoji55] [emoji50]


واسه من که جواب داد!  :Yahoo (94): فیزیکم رسید به نفر 65 مشهد!

----------


## high.target

جدا؟اورین.باشه مرسی مزاحم نمشم ممنون

----------


## GUST

> جدا؟اورین.باشه مرسی مزاحم نمشم ممنون


حتما هم نباید مالی باشه! میتونی بگی اگر آزمون بعدی فلان نشدم گوشیم تا آخر سال جمع و تحویل مدرسه میدمش ! یا مثلا تلگرامو حذف میکنم! یا مثلا یک ماه نمیام اینترنت و .....
اگر توی این شرط بندی جیر زنی نکنی مطمئن باش بهترین نتیجه ها رو میگیری

----------


## Amirhesam7

> خدایی خب چرا بعضیا دو سه سال پشت کنکور تجربی میمونن آخرشم یک پرستاری چیزی میزنن؟؟؟ کسی که هنوز تو یک ضرب ساده مثل 75*12 رو نمیتونه ذهنی حساب کنه چطوری میخواد سر جلسه کنکور توی اون فضای وحشتناک سئوالای استکیومتری رو حل کنه ؟؟؟
> قبول کن اونایی که میمونن خیلی هاشون میخونن اما نمیتونن برطرفش کنن من ادعا ندارم خیلی باهوشم! کسی بودم که هندسه 1 به دلیل یک سری مشکلات شدم 4.75 
> کسی هم بودم کتبیش از کلش بیشتر شد 
> بعضیا با زمان استعداد هاشون شکوفا میشه بعضیا سطحشون ثابته به هیچ وجه هم اولش نمیشه فرقشون رو فهمید ........ حالا باز بگو من جوگیر شدم


دوست عزیز  ، نسخه کلی برا همه نپیچ ، من خودم الان مثلا پشت کنکوریم اما مطمئن باش قدرت محاسبه ذهنیم از تو هم بهتره . هزاران دلیل داره پشت کنکور موندن 
راسی تک دوست داری تک کنکور ریاضی فیزیک خودت رتبه چنده منطقه یک شی ،؟

----------


## Amirhesam7

> موافق نیستم !
> تمرین فقط 20% کاره ! تو کل تست های گاج نقره ای رو بزن 
> 5 بار !تا به درک فیزیکی نرسی سئوالات کنکورو نمیتونی حل کنی
> مگر اینکه مبحثش چرت باشه! مثلا قانون لنزی .... تعادل آب و یخی چیزی باشه


تمرین 99 درصد کاره برا تسلط ؛ تسلط بحث جدایی داره با بقیه چیزا ؛ در ضمن مگه میشه ادم بدون تمرین به تسلط برسه ؟ مثلا نیوتن بدون ازمایش چون خیلی باهوش بود مثلا به تسلط در کارش رسید

----------


## Amirhesam7

> جدا؟اورین.باشه مرسی مزاحم نمشم ممنون


اگه دوس داری انگیزه درس داشته باشی چندتا کار انجام بده . اولا هدفت معلوم باشه مثلا شما که ریاضی هسی بگو مهندسی مثلا مکانیک مثلا دانشگاه شریف هدفمه بعد این سعی کن تمام حاشیه ها و حرف های بیخود و خلاصه هر چی که باعث میشه وقت خوندن حواست بره دور کن و سوم اینکه با یه برنامه ریزی کوتاه مدت شروع کن و سعی کن که به هدف اصلیت هی فکر کنی و چهارم و از همه مهمتر اینکه حتما از خدا کمک بخواه و مطمئن باش کمکت میکنه ، انشاالله موفق شوید .

----------

